# Counter Strike Source System Requirements



## yoboby

Where should i go to see if my laptop can play Counter Strike Source.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ziggy1

that's kind of an open ended question? Do you know anyone with the game?

If so ask if you can install it, they can use their Steam account to log on so you can play the game. I have done this with 2 computers.


----------



## yoboby

cool yes I do know someone I'll try it this weekend. Thanks a lot.


----------



## McTimson

You can also just go to this website, and see if it passes the test for Half-Life 2, as that is the engine that Counter-Strike: Source is based on.


----------

